# High level rear indicators



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Our MH has the rear lights in low down horizontal clusters.

There is a central hi level brake light and also hi level rear lights.

However there are no hi level indicator lights.

Does someone with Construction and Use knowledge know if it is legal to fit them?

I am thinking of these, which will match the existing hi level rear red lights.

http://www.towingandtrailers.com/tr...hella/hella-oval-amber-side-marker-light.html

I would like to fit them to give additional warning of intention to turn, especially to vehicles following the one immediately behind - which would obscure them.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't think there will be a problem with legality, all of the buses around here have high level as well as low level indicators on the rear panel, so it can hardly be illegal. Seems to be pretty well standard fitment on buses nowadays.
There may well be a problem with visibility though, the lamps you are proposing only have 5 watt capless bulbs. Indicators on the rear of vehicles normally have 21 watt lamps front & rear, or LED's. I don't think 5 watts will be enough in daylight. Can you not find some lamps with LED's as opposed to bulbs? Again, that is what most buses use now.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply.

Yes, I realise the 5W lamps are not sufficient - my intention is indeed to find 21W equiv LEDS.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

do they have to be that shape.

cabby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

No, but they would match very nicely!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Go ahead & fit as many as you want . . I fitted 2 x Amber direction LEDs, 2 x red brake stop LEDs & 2 x red rear light LEDs in a vertical strip on both the left & right high up on the rear, (high enough so they are all visible even when I've got the cover on the bike rack) . . . LEDs take so little power you could have 20 & not notice any battery drain !


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Are you sure you want to be that legal?

Oh well:
http://www.transportsfriend.org/road/lights/position.html - tells you where you can fit the lights. See below for what to fit!
http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/1989/1796/regulation/18/made - just says that the regulation applies to everything except those that they don't apply to...
http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/1989/1796/regulation/20/made - see section 7 though it just points you to:
http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/1989/1796/schedule/7/made - see sections 8 & 9. Says 15 to 36 watts (this is clearly out of date as LEDs are now accepted and the same wattage LED would be blinding! Common sense says use equivalent lumens...

or just go to your local autoelectricians supplier and tell them what you want the light for and what shape you fancy.

Have fun

Patrick


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

I got some of that reflective red tape that they put on the rear of artic trailers. It reflects brilliantly and will thus show up even if the lights fail.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks hawcara - but I am specifically interested in high level rear amber direction indicators ie winky-winkies!!!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

This is what I found in The Road Vehicles Lighting Regulations 1989
http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/1989/1796/schedule/7/made

I can't find any mention of those regs being changed since they were originally enacted.

PART II
Requirements relating to optional direction indicators

1. No vehicle shall be fitted with a total of more than one front indicator nor more than two rear indicators, on each side.

2. Any number of side indicators may be fitted to the side (excluding the front and rear) of a vehicle.

Not a full answer but a start.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

cronkle said:


> . . .
> PART II
> Requirements relating to optional direction indicators
> 
> ...


Tell that to some of the big lorries that's plastered with lights of every colour & description !


----------

